# Vista Gadget - Flash object needs to refresh



## StuartM (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

I am creating a vista gadget and the html file is a very basic flash multimedia player but if you press stop and then resume again it will play from where you stopped not the live version.

So I can listen to where I stopped it yesterday, however if i re-add the gadget to my deskop it streams as normal.

How can i make the gadget refresh?
Thanks
Stuart


----------

